# Lost in the Haunted Woods



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Long time lurker, first tiime poster 

Anytone here in Tallahassee, FL?

I'm in charge of a haunted trail that's part of a fundraiser for the local natural history museum. It's done along a nature trail. On the plus side--it's in the woods at night (which makes people nervous even if you do nothing) with great atmosphere--looming oak trees, Spanish moss, even wolves howling (they're in the zoo part but people don't have to know that). Budget is decent.

Minuses--it's long (a quarter mile) but narrow (about 8 feet). There's only four of us really doing all the design and building. We can usually plan on about 30 volunteers showing up for "zombie duty" while the trail is running--they're pretty limited to "jump out, go boo" variations. We try to be prop-and-scene driven (so we don't have to rely on the zombie--volunteers are both a blessing and a curse.

So--what would scare the bejeebers out of you if you came across it in the woods at night?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

WELCOME-- How about an abanded camp site with bones all over the place. that should get the mind going---


----------



## mandodude (Aug 31, 2008)

Do you have a theme? Campers murdered by escaped convict? grave yards and skeletons? Werewolves? or any/all of the above?


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

The general theme is things you might find in the woods. We will be doing the torn-up campsite. We've done a cabin with mummified people in it. Last year one major scene was an old carnival--with about the third generation of people in it, who didn't know any other sort of life (example--the "petting zoo" was a board with bloody pelts on it).

good times . . .


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

welcome! got any pics of previous years?


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome! The haunted woods sounds like fun! Yes, we'd love to see pics!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome Spinwitch
I've always wanted to do an alien abuction in the woods!


----------

